# Ovitrelle 500mcg



## Selzi

Hi, 

I am currently 9dp5dt and decided to take a test this morning. It came out positive, which is great, but I wondered whether this could still be a false positive related to the HCG trigger shot. Most of the info I have read online states that it takes up to 14 days to leave the system and today would be 16 days since I took the shot, but this time, my clinic gave me a double dose (500mcg instead of 250mcg, which they gave me on my first cycle), as they said this would help make EC easier. I was just wondering if a doouble dose would take longer than 14 days to leave the system and whether my positive today could still be related to this. How long would 500mcg normally take to leave the system. They have still given me an OTD 14 days past transfer as before, so i'm a bit confused.

Thanks for your help!

Selzi


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It is difficult to say. We normally say 5 half lives is enough to clear a drug from the system, and Ovitrelle quotes an average half life of 30hours. The half life is the time it takes for the concentration in the blood to drop by half. So after one half life the concentration will be half the original, after two half lives, a quarter of the original, then an eighth and so on.

So on average the product will be significantly reduced by 7 days and to be on the safe side, as pregnancy tests are so sensitive down to tiny amounts we say 10-14 days to cover everyone and to give enough time for the embryo to make detectable amounts.

If you had a double the dose the original levels will have been much higher, so the concentration at the end of the 5 half lives might be higher too. But there is a wide margin of time between 7 days and 16 days post shot, and enough time for the embryo to be making enough HCG to be detected - to I would say you are pregnant - congratulations.

The only sure way to tell is a heartbeat seen at 7 weeks, but until then a reassuring way to tell is if you have a blood level taken and it doubles every 2-3 days.


----------



## Selzi

Thank you for replying, that's very clear. It's now 19 days since the HCG shot and I got another positive result this morning, so I am hopeful! Thank you


----------

